# Винт басового ремня



## lyuss (22 Июн 2016)

У меня аккордеон Вальтер 80 басов очень старый
Изорвался в двух местах басовый ремень
Я заказал и получил из Китая новый ремень, но диаметр винта
больше оригинала. Что посоветуете?


----------



## Kuzalogly (22 Июн 2016)

Что за "Вальтер"? Не знаю такой фирмы.

А винт надо ставить родной. Ничего сложного, есть системы крепежа разные. Но все вполне ремонтопригодны. Переклепать, перезакрепить, всё делается.


----------



## lyuss (25 Июн 2016)

Цитата:


> Kuzalogly () писал:Что за "Вальтер"? Не знаю такой фирмы.
> 
> 
> Вроде фабрики Вельтмейстер.*According to information found on a German music forum, Walthers used to be manufactured by Harmona/Weltmeister, i.e. they were one of the many East German accordion brands, but are now made in the Czech republic.  *&lt;!-- Small_img:https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NzY4WDEwMjQ=/z/rnsAAOSwQupXXspe/$_86.JPG| --<div align="center">&lt;img src='https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NzY4WDEwMjQ=/z/rnsAAOSwQupXXspe/$_86.JPG' width='350' height='262' alt='Прикрепленная картинка' /</div>&lt;!--/Small_img --
> А винт надо ставить родной. Ничего сложного, есть системы крепежа разные. Но все вполне ремонтопригодны. Переклепать, перезакрепить, всё делается.


Да, спасибо, так и сделал. Повозился немного, но было поучительно. 

Если можно, заодно хотел спросить - как вылечить запястье в правой руке с внешней стороны?
Наверное переиграл и теперь боль не проходит. Временно решил не играть, пока не пройдёт. 
Заранее благодарю!


----------



## Kuzalogly (25 Июн 2016)

Тут мало врачей. Всё, видимо, как обычно. "Голод, холод и покой")). Лошадиный гель, долобене и прочие мазюкалки.


----------



## vev (25 Июн 2016)

*lyuss*,
тут надо не на лечении данного конкретного случая сосредотачиваться, а заниматься постановкой руки... Переиграть руку при правильной постановке и без напряжения в руке достаточно сложно. Вы ж не играли 5-6 часов подряд? Поэтому нашли бы препода, который бы посмотрел "правильность" постановки руки и зажатость. 

Для лечения данного конкретного проявления оставьте инструмент на недельку. Помажьте троксивазином и какойньть согревающей мазью.


----------



## lyuss (25 Июн 2016)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Тут мало врачей. Всё, видимо, как обычно. "Голод, холод и покой")). Лошадиный гель, долобене и прочие мазюкалки.


Буду применять Ваши советы! Огромное спасибо!


----------

